# Northern Berks Hamburg Reptile show this Sat 8/2/08



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going...leaving from Harrisburg. Anyone else going....want to go....thinking about going....wondering how many frogs will be at a Hot Reptile show (Lots actually)....Buehler....

Phil
[email protected]
717.421.3392


----------

